# Linksys WMP54G Setup

## sahoover

As the topic implies I have the WMP54G card (it's really a broadcom chipset) and have had a wide variety of difficulties.  I have managed to make some progress however.  

I am currently using gentoo-dev-sources (2.6 kernel) and have made some progress witht the utility ndiswrapper.   A howto for this can be found here.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto

Now the difficulties come when I copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 the script doesn't work it locks up when I try it so I found a script made by uberlord available here 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435&highlight=wireless+script

and renamed ath0 to wlan0 anyways it still isn't working.

Here's my iwconfig and what happens when I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

Bit Rate=54Mb/s   Tx-Power:14 dBm

RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   

Encryption key:off

Power Management:off

Link Quality:100/0  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

Tx excessive retries:6  Invalid misc:1606699   Missed beacon:0

Configuring wireless network for wlan0...

Connecting to 101VarleyLn

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 16

of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 15.

Some things may be broken...

Failed to associate with the access point 101VarleyLn

Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

```

some other useful information to know would be that if I do 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

I can see the access point (essid 101VarleyLn)

but I cannot manully set my essid or anything else for that matter using iwconfig.  

any help with this would be greatly appreciated..

Scott

----------

## sahoover

As the title would suggest the problems I'm experiencing are related to the Linksys wmp54g card.  Well it's about a month or so later and I still don't have my wireless card working in linux.  Please help I don't want to use windows anymore.  I will give you the updated status.  I have the new version of ndiswrapper (0.5) and everything seems to be alright I can load the driver.  Here'swhat ndiswrapper gives me.

```
ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5   present,fuzzy

```

also I can load the module into the kernel with seemingly no problems.  If i use dmesg it appears everything went ok.  Now you may be asking yourself what the problem is then.  Well things only partially work, I can't set the essid the mode and I assume a couple of other things.  However some functions work setting the security key and I can scan using iwlist scan and I see my ap.  Here's my iwconfig output.

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          Bit Rate:54Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:0

```

I have also tried various drivers, the ones on the cd and the ones from the linksys website.  I have also tried thiis on a 2.6.0 kernel and a 2.6.2 kernel.

I appreciate any help.

Thanks 

Scott

----------

## sahoover

One last detail is that I have tried the ndiswrapper 0.6 version and I simply get

```

ndiswrapper -l 

Installed ndis drivers: 

bcmwl5   present

```

----------

## scootersmk

You probably have, but I wanted to make sure you tried the drivers from the ndiswrapper site.

Second, the output you get from ndiswrapper -l is exactly what I get, so that is correct.  Let me know and I will try to help you with this since we have the same card.

Scott  :Smile:   good name....

----------

## appleboy

I am having a slight problem with the wmp54g too. I posted the info at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1212558#1212558

I can't get an IP address basically

----------

## sahoover

Well, bottom line is that I still don't have things working, but it doesn't matter too much anymore since I can't use it where I am right now.  Although for reference I tried the drivers from the ndiswrapper page, dell ones, linksys ones on the cd and from the site, some driver that someone threw together and I wouldn't be surprised if I tried another.  Basically I had the same problem as appleboy here.  I wish I could help but I can't.  Basically the card would never associate itself from the router, I could set the essid in adhoc but when I switched back bad things happened.  This seems to be a relatively common I checked the ndiswrapper sourceforge forums and this seemed to happen with cards that weren't completely supported.  Although one thing that suprises me is that you got things working scootersmk.  Perhaps it's a one Scott quota or something like that, or you're just a lot better than me.  Nevertheless I'm out of ideas and can't try any new ones right now.  Thanks for the help and I'm sorry I can't be any help to those other people who have had to suffer through this card.  

Scott

----------

